# Stop Thinking and Sink It!



## EyeLine Golf (Jun 4, 2010)

If you find yourself thinking too much over short putts, the 5 Ball Speed Drill will help you… and it’s a blast!

Find another competitor – anyone on the putting green 

Start at 3′ and make it longer if it is too easy…

This will take your mind off your stroke and force you to pull the trigger. It frees up your process, and I bet you will be amazed at your natural ability.

Have fun! 5 Ball Speed Drill EyeLine Golf Official Improvement BLOG


----------

